
IoT coffee maker remotely hacked into ransomware machine, network gateway - jeffthechimp
https://blog.avast.com/avast-hacked-a-smart-coffee-maker
======
wglockner
if my coffee maker can do this, what about the other stuff in my house?

~~~
jeffthechimp
Good point.

